# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Zbulime arkeologjike ne Shqiperi

## Qerim

E Shtune, 01 Shtator 2007


Marinela Kasemaj

Arkeologet bien ne gjurmet e nje mozaiku te lashte, nderkohe zbulohet nje kollone mermeri e cila ka sherbyer per te mbajtur nje monument. Germimet nisen me iniciativen e arkeologeve dhe historianeve te qytetit te mbeshtetur nga Bashkia e Elbasanit. Nga te dhenat e meparshme rezultonte se ne kete vend ka ekzistuar nje mozaik dhe objekte me vlera te rralla historike. Objekte e lashta u prishen ose u mbuluan me dhe, gjate ndertimit te pazarit te Bezistanit para shekullit te 17-te. Gjurme te lashtesise jane ndeshur edhe ne vitin 1932 kur ne kete vend u ndertua nje dyqan nga nje pasanik vendas. Drejtori i Muzeut Etnografik ne Elbasan, Kreshnik Belegu pohon se keto te dhena e shtyne ekspediten qe te ndermerrte germimet ne qender te Elbasanit. Mozaiku eshte 2.5-3 m thelle ne toke dhe se nga germimet e para jane gjetur fragmente te tij. Por surprize ka qene zbulimi i nje kollone prej mermeri e cila mendohet se ka sherbyer per mbajtjen e nje statuje. Zbulimet arkeologjike ja rrisin vlerat qytetit Elbasan. Ideja eshte krijimi i infrastruktures qe do ti sherbeje zhvillimit te turizmit kulturor ne kete qytet te lashte nje nga stacionet me te medha te vijes antike Egnatia.

Sipas historianit dhe arkeologut Riza Hasa ekspedita e kontrollit arriti te vertetoje se ne kete vend ekziston mozaiku i ndertuar nga vendasit me pjese shkembinjsh ngjyra-ngjyra.  Jemi ne fillim te kohes romake kur qyteti nisi te zgjerohej jashte mureve te kalase. Kemi gjetur kollonen e mermerit ende e pazbuluar krejtesisht qe mendojme se sherbente per mbajtjen e nje monumenti. Zbulimi i fragmenteve te mozaikut dhe shtylles prej meremri kane rendesi te vecante pasi tregojne zhvillimin e jetes ne Scampis. Eshte ende heret te flitet per kohen kur i takojne keto zbulime. Pas ndertimit te kalase u zhvillua jeta rreth saj. Megjithate para ndertimit te kalase nga romaket ne kete vend ndoshta pak me lart ka ekzistuar nje komunitet i njohur me emrin Vicus. Ne kete ekspedite jane perfshire edhe studente te Universitetit te Elbasanit. Kemi gjetur mbeshtetjen e bashkise Elbasan dhe vecanerisht kryetarit i cili ka deshire qe te zbulohen te ruhen dhe ekspozohen vlerat e historise se Scampes. Ne mendojme gjithashtu se ne kete zone ka edhe objekte te tjera pasi nuk mund te ndertohet nje mozaik i me permasa te tilla.

Zbulimet me te fundit ne qendren e Elbasanit tregojne se ky qytet ka qene mjaft i zhvilluar ne kohen romake. Madje germimet jashte kalase mund te permbysin gjithe historine e krijimit te qytetit i cili besohej se lindi brenda mureve te saj. Historianet mendojne se para se te ndertohej kalaja ne kete vend ka ekzistuar nje komunitet i vogel (Vicus). Me pas eshte ndertuar kalaja dhe lindi Skampa. Megjithate keto mbeten ende hipoteza. Do te duhet ende shume pune per te vertetuar se a ka lindur ne te vertete Elbasani jashte mureve te kalase. Pjese e rendesishme e evidentimit te vlerave historike te Elbasanit jane edhe germimet per te nxjerre ne pah muret e kalase pergjate bulevardit kryesor. Ideja eshte krijimi i nje ansambli arkeologjik i cili do te nderthuret me elemnte te historise se Skampes se lashte.

----------


## drity

*Ancient Greek Jar Found on Albania Coast* 

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5j...hlVk6gcdHDUQ1Q


By LLAZAR SEMINI  13-09-2007

SARANDA, Albania (AP)  Encrusted with tiny shells and smelling strongly of the sea, a 2,400-year-old Greek jar lies in a saltwater bath in Durres Museum, on Albania's Adriatic coast.

Part of a sunken shipment of up to 60 ceramic vessels, the 26-inch storage jar, or amphora, was the top find from what organizers say is the first archaeological survey of this small Balkan nation's seabed, conducted by U.S. and Albanian experts.

"Touch it, touch it. It's luck," said mission leader George Robb of the Key West, Florida-based RPM Nautical Foundation. "You're touching something that was made before Plato was born."

Launched in July, the month-long survey was the first step in compiling an underwater cultural heritage map that could eventually plot the position of sunken fleets from ancient and mediaeval times believed to lie along Albania's 220-mile coastline.

Auron Tare, the project's local coordinator, said Albanian authorities were hoping to sign a deal with RPM, a non-profit foundation, late this year for a five-year survey.

"That would give a boost to a still nonexistent field of archaeological research in the country," Tare said. "It would be a great promotion for local tourism, especially diving tourism, and could possibly lead to the creation of an underwater archaeology museum."

Archaeologist Adrian Anastasi said the survey would help protect the country's marine cultural heritage from looters  an increasing problem since the collapse of the country's hardline Communist regime in 1990.

"(The survey) will help create the necessary legal and structural infrastructure to protect shipwrecks from looting," said Anastasi, Albania's only archaeologist specialized in underwater research.

Anastasi said the project  using state-of-the-art scanning technology  would likely have cost the Albanian government up to $5.4 million if they did it by themselves. "RPM has all the necessary modern technology, and is doing it with its own funding," he said.

Linking the western Balkans and the East with western Europe, Albanian waters were busy with shipping during ancient and mediaeval times.

"In those times ships usually stayed near the shore, to maintain visual contact with land, and all our coastline was a very intensive route for commercial and other traffic," Anastasi said.

The light-brown clay amphora, probably used to store wine or oil, was found on the last day of the survey off the ancient town of Butrinti near Saranda, some 186 miles from Tirana and opposite the Greek island of Corfu. It dates to the 4th century B.C.

The find will stay immersed in water at the museum in Durres, 20 miles west of Tirana. Museum workers will gradually reduce the water's salinity over the next year, to remove salt from the amphora ahead of its conservation.

"Based on what we can see on the surface, there is a high probability that (the amphora) is a sign of a shipwreck located deep there from that period," said Jeffrey G. Royal, archaeological director of RPM, whose Mediterranean operations are based in Valletta, Malta.

If so, it would be the first 4th century B.C. wreck to be located in Albanian waters, say survey organizers, who are keeping the find's precise location and depth secret for fear of looting. Only a handful of wrecks from that period have been excavated in the Mediterranean.

Anastasi said 50-60 amphorae were located on the seabed. Once the finds are assessed, an effort will be made to uncover the wreck, which would give information on the ship's destination and ancient naval architecture of the period.

Albanian officials also plan to ask permission from neighboring Montenegro for the RPM's Hercules research vessel to continue its exploration north of Albania.

The ship also located 14 other shipwrecks from the 19th and early 20th centuries, in the survey that ended Aug. 13.

----------


## ELDORADO

drity lal shkruaj ne shqip nese lmundesh se jo te gjithe ne dime anglisht

----------


## drity

eldorado, jane vetem artikuj te kopjuar, nje lloj koleksioni, nuk mundemi me i perkthy te gjitha. Ata qe i gjejne interesante mund ti perkthejne dhe perdorin.

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

gjendjet në elbasan na tregojnë për një qytetrimë edhe jo një rastesi....vetë mozaiku na fletë për të...pasi përveç disa mullarve me kashtë që na kanë lenë të ndertuar nga vëndasit ...te tjerat janë ndertime grekolatine???....uroj që të mos vëj dore neritan ceka aty pasi ai do ta quaj direkt qytetrimin si qytetrim voriepiriot nga sërbia?.....aq ka i ziu?...është mbrekulli që në germimë marrka pjese shkollë SHQIPTARE!...........e pashë në lajme ....në fundë të lajmeve....pasi personazhi i pare i big brotherit ..shoku kryeminister nuk lë vëndë për lajmin e pare..................u gëzova për mozaikun edhe pse idiotsia e lajmeve të tvsh e dha si lajmë të fundit..........injorantet!.

----------


## King_Arthur

me zbulimin e ketij mozaiku shpresohet te hidhet drite mbi vjetersine e elbasanit .
dhe te kalase .

----------


## RaPSouL

*Anija antike e Butrintit bën xhiron e botës*

Lajmi i zbulimit të anijes antike në rajonin bregdetar të Butrintit rreth një muaj më parë po bën xhiron e botës. Media të rëndësishme në të gjitha vendet kanë paraqitur faktet e zbulimit. Fotografi por edhe të dhëna të tjera mbi kohën e kësaj anijeje, rreth ekspeditës nënujore dhe çfarë do të bëhet më tej, kanë zënë vend në rreth 30 media. Ndër to edhe gazeta të rëndësishme amerikane si “The Associated Press”, “US Today”, “Washington Post”, “International Hearald Tribune”, etj. Një vend pasqyrimit të këtij lajmi i ka kushtuar edhe stacioni i njohur televiziv “Discovery Channel”, i specializuar në emisione të tilla. Foto dhe disa të dhëna nga zbulimi, i janë përcjellë publikut këto ditë. Një muaj më pare, lajmi u përcoll nga të gjitha mediat shqiptare, si një zbulim i rëndësishëm i trashëgimisë kulturore nënujore. Një artikull i shkruar në një nga gazetat më të mëdha amerikane, “The Associated Press”, tregon detajet e zbulimit. Identifikimi i skeletit të anijes ishte rezultati i ekspeditës së parë nënujore, shqiptaro-amerikane në këto brigje. Artikulli i kësaj gazete citon specialistët shqiptarë dhe ata amerikanë, rreth gjetjes së rëndësishme. E mbuluar me guacka të vogla, me erën e funddetit, një amforë 2400-vjeçare ndodhet në një banjë kimike në muzeun e Durrësit, në brigjet adriatike të Shqipërisë. Pjesë e një anijeje të mbytur, në të cilën ndodheshin dhe 60 enë të tjera qeramike, poçja historike ose amfora 67 centimetra, ishte zbulimi më i rëndësishëm i atij që organizatorët e quajnë ekspedita arkeologjike e parë nënujore në këtë vend të vogël të Ballkanit, e drejtuar nga ekspertë amerikanë e shqiptarë”, thuhet në faqet e gazetës. Një muaj më parë, lajmi i një zbulimi të tillë u përcoll edhe në të gjithë median shqiptare. Mjetet teknike të anijes “Hercules” identifikuan mbetjet në fund të detit dhe të gjithë ishin entuziastë për rezultatet. “Preke, preke! Është fat të prekësh këtë amforë. Po prekni diçka që është bërë përpara se të lindte Platoni”, kështu është përshkruar në gazetë entuziazmi i George Robb, drejtues i misionit dhe anëtar i Florida-based RPM Nautical Foundation. “Ekspedita e nisur në korrik dhe që zgjati një muaj ishte hapi i parë për bërjen e hartës nënujore të pasurive kulturore të bregut shqiptar, në të cilën do të përcaktohen edhe pozicionet e anijeve të mbytura nga antikiteti deri në mesjetë përgjatë 360 kilometër të bregdetit shqiptar. Auron Tare, koordinatori nga pala vendase, shprehet se autoritetet shqiptare shpresojnë të arrijnë një marrëveshje 5-vjeçare për ekspeditat nënujore me RPM, një fondacion jofitimprurës. “Kjo do të jetë një shtytje për të nxitur kërkimet arkeologjike nënujore që deri më tani nuk kanë ekzistuar”, - shprehet ai. “Do të jetë një promovim i mirë për turizmin lokal dhe mund të na çojë në krijimin e një muzeu arkeologjik nënujor”. Arkeologu Adrian Anastasi shprehet se këto ekspedita do të ndihmojnë në mbrojtjen e trashëgimisë kulturore që gjendet nën ujë nga grabitësit e këtyre pasurive. Ky problem ka qenë shumë shqetësues pas kolapsit të viteve ’90 në Shqipëri.
Datimi i anijes në shekullin e IV para Krishtit, mund të jetë e vetmja e kësaj periudhe që gjendet në fund të detit shqiptar. Përcjellja e këtij lajmi në shumë site interneti të këtyre gazetave kryesore ndoshta në ditët në vijim do ta çojë më afër një publiku më të gjerë, ndërsa në Shqipëri pritet viti i ardhshëm për të parë se cilat do të jenë rezultatet e një ekspedite të dytë.

----------


## Hero i Popullit

> me zbulimin e ketij mozaiku shpresohet te hidhet drite mbi vjetersine e elbasanit .
> dhe te kalase .


I dashur King Arthur, Historia e Elbasanit tashme eshte njohur. Ky mozaik ndihmon vetem ne studimin apo datimin e nje strukture te vecante te ketij siti arkeologjik. Apo si objekt studimi per arkeologet apo specialistet e monumenteve. Qyteti i *Scampinus* ose _Scampa_ permendet nga autoret antike qe ne shekujt e pare pas Krishtit. Keto burime tashme jane perkthyer ne shqip dhe jane shfrytezuar nga studiuesit shqiptar. Keto burime historike jane perforcuar nga germimet arkeologjike e here pas hereshme te bera me kohe. 
*Pra Scampini si qytet e ka filluar jeten sipas Neritan Cekes rreth shekullin e 4 pas Krishtit, si nje stacion rrugor dhe mbrojtes ne dobi te Via Egnati-as.* Pra datimin e fillimit te ketij qyteti e njohim. Me tej Scampis ne shekullin e 5 behet qender peshkopale, dhe po ne kete kohe ai pushtohet nga Gotet per nje kohe te shkurter. Rindertohet ne shekullin e 6 nga perandori Bizantin Justinian. Per nje periudhe te gjate nga shekulli i 7 deri ne ate te 11 burimet historike heshtin per kete qytet. Por mbetjet arkeologjike flasin per nje vendbanim tashme te ruralizuar. Jeta urbane rifillon ne shekullin e 12 dhe muret e kalase qe shohim sot datojne ne shekullin e 15 pra ne periudhen e sundimit te Sulltan Mehmeti. Ne kete kohe vendoset dhe emri i ri nga pushtuesit otomane Il-Basan qe nga turqishtja e vejter do te thote "vend i forte ". Me tej ne 1832 kalaja rrenohet nga Reshit Pasha duke humbur funksionin e vet mbrojtes, por qe qyteti vazhdon te mbetet qender e rendesishme ekonomike dhe politike per rajonin.

----------


## Qerim

Me pikturat e tij murore, ky mozaik duket se i perket nje kishe te hershme.Nje kishe e vjeter ne qender te qytetit qe eshte ne kerthize te Shqiperise.Nje shenje e mire per te gjithe !

----------


## flora57

Ka mundesi te jete dhe sinagoge jo kishe , por eshte lene ne meshire te fatit, asnje nuk po ve dore e kane lene si gropa e Sejdise ne Tirane. Turp!

----------


## fegi

Elbasan: Zbulohen dy relieve antike
Dy relieve antike,që i takojnë fillimit të shekullit të I të erës sonë janë zbuluar gjatë pastrimit të kullës së Zindanit në kalanë e Elbasanit, nga një person që po kryen një investim brenda mureve të këtij monumenti."Këto dy relike kanë lidhje me Scampinin e hershëm,(emri i vjetër i Elbasanit),para se të ndërtohej kalaja", tha arkeologu Neritan Ceka. Sipas tij, e reja e këtyre zbulimeve është se një prej relieve tregon figurën e një qytetari të Scampinit të hershëm, me emrin ilir Grikus, i dëshmuar dhe në Durrës. Relievi tjetër mban emrin Tata, emër gruaje i njohur në Durrës, që dëshmon se vendbanimet romake në rrugën Egnatia u populluan nga ilirët.

----------


## fegi

Zbulohet një fyell që i përket shek. I para krishtit



TIRANË- Një instrument muzikor fyell i shekullit të parë para Krishtit, që i përket periudhës romake, është zbuluar një vit më parë në qytetin e Lezhës dhe po restaturohet pranë Institutit të Arkeometrisë dhe Konservimit. Drejtori i këtij Instituti, Frederik Stamati, u shpreh të mërkurën në një prononcim për mediat se, "gjatë vitit të kaluar në Lezhë është zbuluar një mori fragmentesh prej kocke, të cilat nuk kishin asnjë formë, por disa indikacione që treguan se ishte një instrumet muzikor, një fyell i shek të parë para Krishtit, ose i shekullit të parë pas Krishtit që i përket periudhës romake". 

"U desh një punë shtatëmujore që të arrihej në restaurimin e këtyre fragmenteve, mbi 200 copë dhe që krijuan këto fragmente me të mëdha", tha Stamati, duke shtuar se, "nga shqyrtimi i materialit rezulton që këtu mund të ketë qënë ose një punishte që prodhonte instrumenta muzikore, ose një dyqan ku shiteshin këto instrumenta, por kjo nuk është përcaktuar akoma, dhe do të dojë ende gërmime te tjera arkeologjike që të përcaktohet me saktësi". 

Duke u ndalur te rëndësia e këtij objekti, drejtori i Institutit të Arkeometrisë dhe Konservimit, Frederik Stamati tha se, "është hera e parë që zbulohet një objekt i tillë me një grumbull të tillë fragmetesh prej kocke që i përkasin instrumentave muzikore". Sipas tij, "në Shqipëri kemi dy raste analoge të këtij tipi, pasi në vitin 1975 është zbuluar në Apolloni një grup kockash të ngjashme me këto, të futura në një enë bronxi dhe rasti tjetër është ai i një viti më parë në Lezhë". 

Ai shtoi më tej se, "ne mendojmë që të mos jetë vetëm nëj instrument muzikor, por disa dhe duhet që në të ardhmen të angazhohen disa specialistë të historisë së veglave muzikore, në mënyrë që japin një të dhënë të saktë për këtë çështje".
(m.a/ata/BalkanWeb)

----------


## fegi

Arkeologu francez vlerëson lartë bustin e zbuluar në Apolloni
Arkeologu francez Jean-Luc-Lamboley e ka cilësuar si një vepër të shkëlqyer arti bustin e zbuluar në qytetin antik të Apollonisë në Fier, gjatë ekspeditës shqiptaro-franceze.
“Kemi 18 vjet që kryejmë ekspedita të përbashkëta në Apolloni dhe nuk kemi gjetur ndonjë objekt të përmasave të tilla”, ka thënë prof. Lamboley.
Busti i mashkullit të zhveshur u zbulua në gjendje të mirë, një ditë më parë, gjatë gërmimeve në një kanal që lidhte vilat romake të shekullit të III pas Krishtit në Apoloni. “Mendoj se kjo statujë ka qenë e pronarit të një prej shtëpive romake që kemi zbuluar në Apolloni", tha prof Lamboleu.

----------


## fegi

> Elbasan: Zbulohen dy relieve antike
> Dy relieve antike,që i takojnë fillimit të shekullit të I të erës sonë janë zbuluar gjatë pastrimit të kullës së Zindanit në kalanë e Elbasanit, nga një person që po kryen një investim brenda mureve të këtij monumenti."Këto dy relike kanë lidhje me Scampinin e hershëm,(emri i vjetër i Elbasanit),para se të ndërtohej kalaja", tha arkeologu Neritan Ceka. Sipas tij, e reja e këtyre zbulimeve është se një prej relieve tregon figurën e një qytetari të Scampinit të hershëm, me emrin ilir Grikus, i dëshmuar dhe në Durrës. Relievi tjetër mban emrin Tata, emër gruaje i njohur në Durrës, që dëshmon se vendbanimet romake në rrugën Egnatia u populluan nga ilirët.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=135903&stc=1&d=1281865  439

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1282406771
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1282406771

----------


## fegi

Në Tiranë ekspozohet busti i atletit të panjohur
Arkeologët shqiptarë ekspozuan sot në kryeqytet bustin e atletit të panjohur, që u zbulua disa ditë më parë në qendrën histroike të Apollonisë, pranë Fierit. Vepra mendohet se i përket gjysmës së dytë të shekullit të dytë pas erës së re. Busti po studiohet me kujdes nga ekspertët për vlerat e mëdha artistike dhe historike. Vepra nuk ka asnjë dëmtim fizik dhe është gjetur e plotë dhe e ruajtur mirë, ashtu siç është ekspozuar në Apolloni mbi 18 shekuj më parë. Kryeministri Sali Berisha ishte sot në Muzeun Arkeologjik në Qendrën e Studimeve Albanologjike, për të parë nga afër zbulimin arkeologjik më të fundit të bërë në Apolloni.
Berisha, vlerëson lartë zbulimin më të fundit në Apolloni
Kryeministri Sali Berisha ishte sot në Muzeun Arkeologjik në Qendrën e Studimeve Albanologjike, për të parë nga afër zbulimin arkeologjik më të fundit të bërë në Apolloni. Arkeologët shqiptarë në bashkëpunim me arkeologë francez, kanë zbuluar bustin e një aristokrati nga Apollonia, që i përket gjysmës së dytë të shekullit të II pas Krishtit.
Ky prezantim iu bë Kryeministri Berisha nga Profesor Jean-Luc Lamboley, bashkëdrejtori francez i ekspeditës së përbashkët shqiptaro – franceze të Apollonisë, i cili theksoi se ky zbulim, fryt i një bashkëpunimi të gjatë shqiptaro – francez në këtë qendër arkeologjike, është një kryevepër, një nga skulpturat më të bukura të repertorit botëror të periudhës romake të shekullit të dytë të erës sonë dhe një dëshmi tjetër e zhvillimit të lartë kulturor të Apollonisë në kohën e artë të lulëzimit të saj në shekullin e dytë pas Krishtit.

Kryeministri tha se ky zbulim ka vlerë të paçmueshme dhe të jashtëzakonshme . “Vlerat e tij janë të jashtëzakonshme në rrafshin krijues, skulptural, artistik, në rrafshin historik, por gjithashtu janë akoma më të mëdha, si dëshmi e përjetësisë së kombit shqiptarë” theksoi ndër të tjera Kryeministri.
Në fjalën e tij Kryeministri Berisha tha se;
“Dua të shpreh vlerësimin tim më të madh, mirënjohjen më të thellë ju dhe të gjithë ekipit shqiptaro-francez, që zbuloi këtë verë, një kryevepër të gjenisë krijuese në skulpturë të të gjitha kohërave.
Ky zbulim, siç theksuat ju, ka vlerë të paçmuar të jashtëzakonshme. Vlerat e tij janë të jashtëzakonshme në rrafshin krijues, skulptural, artistik, në rrafshin historik, por gjithashtu janë akoma më të mëdha, si dëshmi e përjetësisë së kombit shqiptarë. Një përjetësi e bazuar në vlera të qytetërimit perëndimor.
Shqipëria është një vend i vogël, por me një pasuri të jashtëzakonshme në gjirin e saj, ky territor ka njohur qytetërime të shumta, perandori dhe perandor, por ajo që e bën shumë të veçantë është se në të gjitha kohërat eci si një komb me identitetin e tij të sotëm.
Dua të rikujtoj këtu një historian të shquar austriak, i cili ka shkruar njërin nga librat më të mira për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët. Në mënyrë të përsëritur Johanes Hans shtron pyetjen, çfarë janë këta shqiptarët?
Dhe ajo që është shumë mbresëlënëse shumë impresionuese ta jep përgjigja, se tek shqiptarët gjen element jo të paktë të kulturës helenike, të kulturës romake dhe dikush mund të mendojë se këto janë huazime të shqiptarëve nga këto kultura.
Ky historian i shquar ka mendim tjetër, ai mendon së ilirët morën njëlloj si helene dhe romakët apo trashëgoi njëlloj si helenet dhe romakët nga popullata pre helene , pre romake, shumë nga ata element që sot u atribuohen helenëve apo romakëve.
Komentet e mia nuk kanë lidhje me skulpturën e mrekullueshme, sepse të gjitha vlerësimet do t’ia bëni ju mbi kriteret më të sakta shkencore, por unë dhe njëherë dua t’ju shpreh mirënjohjen më të thellë, ju z. profesor, Qeverisë franceze, Ambasadores, për këtë ndihmë jashtëzakonisht të çmuar. Ky zbulim për qeverinë shqiptare ka edhe një dimension tjetër të frymëzimit të saj, të detyrimit të saj, për të fuqizuar mbështetjen për arkeologjinë shqiptare, për të fuqizuar bashkëpunimin me vendin tuaj mik dhe vendet e tjera mike në këtë fushë jashtëzakonisht të rëndësishme në rrafshin kulturor në rrafshin historik dhe në tërësi. Dhe një herë faleminderit shumë, unë u mrekullova nga ky zbulim”.

vidio kete linkun poshte.
http://www.botasot.info/def.php?gjuh...ry=15&id=74540

----------


## fegi

Gjurmë të së shkuarës në Korçë
Zbulimi i rrallë, që vjen sërish nga juglindja e vendit, ka pasuruar hartën arkeologjike me një vendbanim të ri, që, sipas përcaktimit të specialistëve arkeologë, është nga më të mëdhatë në shkallën mesdhetare.


Një nga vendbanimet më të mëdha prehistorike neolitike, me një sipërfaqe prej 8 hektarësh, ka qenë edhe zbulimi që për një vit rresht ka mbajtur në terren për studime, kërkime dhe sondazhe, ekipin e arkeologëve, të cilët kanë bërë të ditur se, krahas materialeve të pasura arkeologjike të këtij vendi, janë zbuluar dy atelie që përdoreshin nga banorët prehistorikë për punimin e veglave të punës prej guri. 

Vendbanimi me një shtrirje të madhe në bregliqen është i pozicionuar në zonën e Prespës së Madhe, në Korçë dhe njihet si vendbanimi i Kallamasit, ose me toponimin Ostrovo.

Prof. Petrika Lera, që ka udhëhequr ekipin e punës, thotë se gjatë eksperiencës 30-vjeçare të gërmimeve në terren në pellgun e Korçës, zbulimet e fundit mund të konsiderohen nga më interesantet. 

“Sipas planit të këshillit shkencor është kryer ky gërmim në vendbanimin prehistorik neolitik në breg të liqenit në Prespën e Madhe dhe konkretisht në një vendbanim të zbuluar rastësisht, por që ka hedhur dritë mbi zhvillime të rëndësishme arkeologjike dhe që lidhen me zhvillimin e jetës së komunitetit të banorëve prehistorikë.

Ky kërkim ka si synim të sqarojë dy probleme kryesore, shtrirjen në hapësirë të këtij vendbanimi dhe studimin për fillimin e jetës së këtij vendbanimi. Ky vendbanim është përcaktuar në një hapësirë që ka një shtrirje tepër të madhe, duke e renditur vendbanimin prehistorik neolitik të Kallamasit në një nga vendbanimet më të mëdha të zbuluara në shkallën mesdhetare.

Sipas Petrika Lerës, nga kërkimet dhe sondazhet përgjatë një viti është konstatuar se jeta në këtë vendbanim fillon aty nga neoliti i mesëm, dhe vazhdon deri në neolitin e vonë në fazën më të hershme të saj. Kjo është situata stratigrafike e sotme në vendbanimin e Kallamasit dhe mund të themi se vendbanimi i Kallamasit i njohur me toponimin Ostrovo përfaqëson një nga vendbanimet me intensitet më të madh jete. Kjo tregohet nga sasia e madhe e materialit arkeologjik, që ka dalë në sipërfaqe si rezultat i punimeve të herëpashershme të tokës. Ndërkohë ajo që përbën edhe interesin më të madh është fakti se këtu gjatë ekspeditës janë zbuluar dy atelie, ose punishte të materialeve dhe veglave të punës prej guri.

Ajo që është shumë e rëndësishme është se kemi mundur të identifikojmë në këtë vendbanim prehistorik neolitik këto dy atelie apo punishte të përgatitjes së veglave të punës prej guri, është interesante se guri, me të cilin punoheshin veglat e punës nuk ka qenë gur i zonës, por i importuar, gjë që tregon për marrëdhëniet me vendet e tjera të afërta të banorëve të hershëm krahas zbulimit të zejtarisë dhe të aktivitetit, me të cilin angazhohej popullsia. Komuniteti prehistorik neolitik i Kallamasit pas përpunimit të këtyre veglave dhe përdorimit për nevoja të komunitetit, mendohet se edhe i eksportonte këto punime për një treg të caktuar për të plotësuar edhe kërkesat e komuniteteve të tjera neolitike më të largëta ose më të afërta. 

Arkeologët, që janë marrë me zbulimin e këtij vendbanimi të hershëm, tregojnë se nga gërmimet rezulton se ka material të bollshëm të qeramikës, të enëve me përmasa dhe dimensione të ndryshme e të zbukuruara me forma të ndryshme që flasin për botën e popullsisë, që jetonte në këtë pellg dhe zhvillimet e natyrës kulturore dhe artizanatit, krahas faktit se ka pasur një intensitet jetese. 

Përveç enëve të shumta në punishte dhe në zonën ku janë kryer gërmimet e ekspeditës së radhës është zbuluar dhe një sasi e madhe e materialit arkeologjik, të përfaqësuar kryesisht nga punimet prej guri, kocke, stralli, briri, ndërsa më tepër tërheqin vëmendjen veglat e punës prej guri, të cilat janë dhe ato me interes më të madh, pasi shfaqen për të parën herë në këto vendbanime të shumta të pellgut të Korçës. Ekspedita e përbashkët e grupit shqiptaro-francez është shtrirë në zonën mes Bezmishtit dhe Goricës. 

Faza e dytë e punës do të jetë ajo e programit arkeologjik të kërkimeve nëpërmjet projeksionit, ose vrojtimit të terren, me të cilën ekipi është angazhuar që gjatë vitit të kaluar në disa zona, dhe kryesisht në pjesën veriore të fushës së Korçës. 

Projeksioni ka qenë i rëndësishëm dhe i suksesshëm, pasi ka njohur me 8 vendbanime, që i përkasin prehistorisë, antikitetit dhe mesjetës. 

Këtë vit mendojmë të zhvillojmë një fushatë të dytë prospeksioni për të parë pasuritë që fshihen në fushën e dëshmive dhe materialeve të shumta arkeologjike. 

Objektivi është që vrojtimi në terren të bëhet në raport me evolucionin që ka pasur liqeni i vjetër i Maliqit me avancimet dhe tkurrjet e tij dhe reagimet e popullsive të vjetra, që jetonin përreth tij, pasi, siç na kanë treguar gërmimet e deritanishme në zonën e Sovjanit, situata klimaterike dhe ajo floristike kanë qenë të lidhura me liqenin dhe në këto kushte edhe jeta e banorëve. Ky evolucion ndiqet që nga mijëvjeçari i dytë para Krishtit deri në periudhën romake. 

“Interesi është të njihemi me qendrat e banuara prehistorike në këtë rajon, lidhjen e njerëzve në raport me liqenin dhe evolucionin në periudha të ndryshme kohore”, shprehet Cecille Oberëhite, shefja franceze e kantierit. Për dhjetë vjet rresht, ky ekip ka kryer gërmime të shumta në pellgun e Korçës, i cili është më i pasuri me vendbanime të hershme, ku në hartën arkeologjike numërohen 100 të tilla

----------


## fegi

Apoloni, zbulohet busti prej mermeri i një femre 




FIER-Një zbulim i madh dhe i rrallë është bërë sërish në parkun e Apolonisë në Fier. Pas bustit që dyshohet se i përket një aristokrati romak, një tjetër bust njeriu është zbuluar ditën e sotme nga ekpi shqiptaro-francez. 
Bëhet fjalë për një bust femre prej femre që i përket sërish periudhës romake që përkon me shekullin e II ose të III pas lindjes së Krishtit. 

Busti i femrës është gjetur shumë prane vendit që u zbulua busti prej mermeri i romakut të lashtë. 

Ekspedita shqiptaro-franceze që po gërmon këto ditë në Apoloni, zbuloi pak ditë më parë një statujë. Statuja është busti i një romaku ndoshta aristokrat dhe sipas ekspertëve është gjetur në gjendje shumë të mirë. 
Vetë ekspertët, flasin për një zbulim spektakolar duke iu referuar vjetërsisë së saj, përmasave të mëdha dhe gjendjes së mirë në të cilën është zbuluar. 

Po kështu ditët e fundit, zbulimeve iu shtua dhe gjetja e një tjetër vepre antike me vlera të shumta historike e kulturore. Një këmbë bronxi, pjesë e një statuje romake është zbuluar nga gërmimet që kreu ekspedita shqiptaro-franceze. Nga format dhe mënyra e krijimit duket se këmba e statujës i përket një luftëtari romak. Vepra mendohet se i përket shekullit të II ose të III pas lindjes së Krishtit.


Vidio kete linkune.
http://www.google.se/url?q=http://ba...pZRxqHZ5B5qdmA

----------


## EncounterAL

Artikulli me titull: 
"Kangjellat më të bukura Shqiptare ..." nga
http://balkanweb   ...   Dërguar më: 10/12/09...
 flet per objekte antike. Po citoj:

  "  . . . 

 Në vitin 2000, gjatë gërmimeve arkeologjike të bëra në Durrës, 
 dolën në dritë edhe disa fragmente kangjellash... 
 Punimi i tyre është mjaft i veçantë dhe ornamentet janë realizuar
 me kujdes ... Ato janë shumë të dendura dhe nuk mendoj të jenë
 përdorur si kangjella dritaresh, sepse nuk do të lejonin dritën 
 të depërtonte 
                    ...  "

 A ndodhet ndonje pamje(skice, foto) e ketij objekti ne forum ?

----------


## fegi

Sarandë, zbulohet një hark rrethor antik



SARANDE-Një hark rrethor, në formë apside, me dysheme e rasa guri, që mendohet se i takon antikitet të vonë, është zbuluar nga nje ekspeditë në manastirin e “40 shenjtërove”, 4 km larg Sarandës. 
Harku rrethor ka vlera të rralla arkeologjike dhe tashmë ky objekt po studiohet nga specialistët. Manastiri i “40 Shenjtoret” daton në vitet 323-324. 
Në përfundim të Luftës së Parë Botërore, ky objekt kulti u bombardua me 60 predha nga forcat italiane. Gjatë regjimit komunist, monumenti u kthye në zonë ushtarake dhe kërkimet arkeologjike nuk u lejuan, veç disa rasteve të veçanta. 
Zbulimi vijon pas disa zbulimeve të rralla në Parkun e Apollonisë në Fier. 
Një ekspeditë shqiptaro-franceze mundësoi gjetjen e dy busteve statujë mermeri dhe një këmbe bronxi që i përkasin peridhës romake.

----------

